# Extra TV points to bedrooms



## Pope John 11 (24 May 2010)

Proposal:
I am looking to put in extra tv points into 5 rooms including an attic room. I have done a bit of research, but would like to keep the drilling to a minimum.

Background:
I don't know much about the tv aerial, all I know is that my tv in the sitting room connects to a 'cablelink' box (this is a box the size of a single socket box) under the hot-tank press in the sitting room. Since I bought the house I have never had to pay for the tv channels, again I don't know why.

Materials:
1. [broken link removed]
2. CAI Approved PF100 cable
3. Coaxial plugs
4. Faceplates for each room

Plan:
1. Disconnect the aerial from the existing 'cable link' box & connect it to the input point in the distribution box which will be located under the hot tank, in the press.

2. Plug the distribution box into the socket behind the tv (this is only 0.5m away from where the distribution box is located anyway.

3. Take outputs to all 5 bedrooms & decide suitable locations for the tv faceplate points.

Questions:
1. Any suggestions & comments on the above & have I left out any materials required.
2. Where to buy a distribution box, Maplins etc, any comments

All comments welcome


----------



## Pope John 11 (26 May 2010)

Any comments,


----------



## Leo (27 May 2010)

Well, by receiving these channels via the cablelink box, you are in effect stealing the UPC service, but I'm guessing you know that from the smiley. UPC will at some point in the future withdraw the analogue service, at this point you will no longer receive these channels.

You have the rest of it in hand, but bear in mind that you will suffer some degredation in picture quality as a result of amplifying and splitting the incoming signal. The bigger the screen the more noticable that will be.
Leo


----------



## Pope John 11 (27 May 2010)

Leo said:


> Well, by receiving these channels via the cablelink box, you are in effect stealing the UPC service, but I'm guessing you know that from the smiley. UPC will at some point in the future withdraw the analogue service, at this point you will no longer receive these channels.
> 
> You have the rest of it in hand, but bear in mind that you will suffer some degredation in picture quality as a result of amplifying and splitting the incoming signal. The bigger the screen the more noticable that will be.
> Leo


 
Thanks Leo. 

No Leo, for some reason the channels have always been there. Its the only positive I can now take from my over inflated house purchase, which is now in negative equity, so perhaps I will enjoy by free channels for now. If it was good enough for the previous owner, then its good enough for me.

I intend using 32" in the sitting room and 22" in all the bedrooms. Hope the quality will remain.


----------



## TarfHead (28 May 2010)

Pope John 11 said:


> .. the only positive I can now take from my over inflated house purchase, which is now in negative equity, so perhaps I will enjoy by free channels for now. If it was good enough for the previous owner, then its good enough for me.


 
That's a weak justification for something you know to be wrong.

As has been posted, if you split an analog signal, you 'dilute' the signal strength. Your service may be 'free' , but you'll end up with the quality of reception that will be worth what you've paid for .


----------



## Pope John 11 (29 May 2010)

TarfHead said:


> That's a weak justification for something you know to be wrong.


 I know





TarfHead said:


> As has been posted, if you split an analog signal, you 'dilute' the signal strength. Your service may be 'free' , but you'll end up with the quality of reception that will be worth what you've paid for .


 I haven't paid for it


----------



## fender64 (12 Jul 2010)

I have the upc digital package...to get the non digital channels I just ran a lead from the back of the video to the kitchen tv....split it there and ran it upstairs....perfect pictuures on both telly's...granted onlt non digital channels,but just for news and stuff..it works for me......good cable is important,and a good splitter....some of them are useless.


----------



## TarfHead (13 Jul 2010)

fender64 said:


> I have the upc digital package...to get the non digital channels I just ran a lead from the back of the video to the kitchen tv....split it there and ran it upstairs....perfect pictuures on both telly's...granted onlt non digital channels,but just for news and stuff..it works for me......good cable is important,and a good splitter....some of them are useless.


 
With that set-up .. if you run a SCART from the upc diigital box to the video, set the video to the SCART channel (e.g. AV1/AV2), you can relay the digibox channel to those other TVs.

Works for me


----------



## fender64 (13 Jul 2010)

Yeah...I do that when the downstairs one is free......


----------



## solair (20 Jul 2010)

Just as a matter of interest, there is no analogue cable service in Cork. UPC withdrew it a couple of years ago. Although, the Cork situation was always a little different as the analogue cable network was encrypted since the 1980s. Viewers always required boxes to watch TV. So, it was a simple matter of a box swap analogue "black box" for UPC Mediabox.

If you plug your TV into a cable socket in Cork all you'll get is RTE1, 2, TV3 and TG4.


----------

